# SPAM



## Fix'n it

i bought one of those single serve packets to make 1 sandwich. first time trying these, i used to buy a can, make 2 sandwiches and throw out the other half can. so, because of the waist, i have not had any SPAM in a few years.

anyway, the single serve was not nearly as good as the can. have they changed SPAM ? or just single serve funkiness ?


----------



## Two Knots

Never had Spam in my life, and don’t miss it.


----------



## Fix'n it

if you have never had it, how do you know you don't like it ?


----------



## John Smith_inFL

ohhhhhhh my Gracious Goodness !!
I had two fried Spam samiches for lunch just yesterday.
and the day before that, was a fried egg, cheese, onion and fried Spam.
you don't know what you're missing.
(Note: it MUST be fried crispy on each side to get the full richy goodness flavor).


----------



## Two Knots

Fix'n it said:


> if you have never had it, how do you know you don't like it ?


As my grandson would say, “I Just Know!”


----------



## Fix'n it

John Smith_inFL said:


> (Note: it MUST be fried crispy on each side to get the full richy goodness flavor).


thats it right there. i fry it till almost burnt = very brown. 



Two Knots said:


> As my grandson would say, “I Just Know!”


lol, ok.


----------



## Bud9051

Trivia, maybe old news but what state consumes the most spam per capita?

Bud


----------



## Oso954

That’s easy, HawaiI.
It is the beloved “Hawaiian steak”. You can even get spam and rice at McDonalds there.

I like a spam and pineapple sandwich. Or a grilled cheese with sliced spam in it.

edit: for grilled cheese and spam, pre fry/grill spam slices. Then assemble the sandwich with cheese and grill/fry the sandwich.


----------



## Drachenfire

It amazes me the foods that get a bad rap..., usually by people who have never even eaten in. Spam is one of them, (Another is canned corned beef). Even if given the opportunity, they will refuse to try it. 

Oddly, many of these same people will not hesitate try something like caviar, sushi, calamari or escargot. (I have tried caviar..., talk about an extremely overrated experience.) It seems they have psyched themselves into believing that because a food is relatively cheap it _must_ taste bad.


----------



## chandler48

Cooking spam until it almost browns is actually caramelizing the sugar in it. Yum. When I was a kid mom would cook spam with a half slice of pineapple on it and cover it in brown sugar mixed in the pineapple juice and bake it. Can't say we were poor, but I remember the closest thing to "steak" was ground beef. 

With a health oriented Organic minded wife, I haven't had Spam nor hot dogs in 37 years....except when she goes out of town 😆


----------



## Two Knots

I’m one of those people,  I like caviar, sushi, calamari, escargot, octopus, steak tartare, capriccio, but I just know that I wouldn’t like Spam.


----------



## Two Knots

The Spam to the rescue during WW2.
“During the war, foods such as SPAM and powdered eggs were shipped from America to Britain through the Lend-Lease Agreement between the two countries. Margarine, which was largely disliked before the war, became a part of the rations allotted to each household, but remained unpopular.”



https://theconversation.com/how-world-war-ii-rationing-gave-us-a-liking-for-spam-35975


----------



## ClarenceBauer

Two Knots said:


> The Spam to the rescue during WW2.
> “During the war, foods such as SPAM and powdered eggs were shipped from America to Britain through the Lend-Lease Agreement between the two countries. Margarine, which was largely disliked before the war, became a part of the rations allotted to each household, but remained unpopular.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://theconversation.com/how-world-war-ii-rationing-gave-us-a-liking-for-spam-35975


Is this the WWLL butter you referenced?


----------



## Two Knots

I saw that margarine bag…Horrible!


----------



## Nik333

Drachenfire said:


> (I have tried caviar..., talk about an extremely overrated experience.)


Try it in a fancy restaurant sometime with all the trappings. It's fun & good.


----------



## Bud9051

The WWII story is what I heard created the popularity of Spam in Hawaii.

Bud


----------



## Missouri Bound

I'm sure the Spam chefs already have tried this, but one of my favorite ways to enjoy Spam is in an omelet.
I use a cheese grater and grate the Spam as well as the cheese and fry it with onion.


----------



## Drachenfire

Nik333 said:


> Try it in a fancy restaurant sometime with all the trappings. It's fun & good.
> 
> View attachment 668916


It _was_ a fancy restaurant as I was invited to a dinner where it was featured. It was definitely overrated.

Now, diced and fried spam with pineapple over steamed rice..., yum, yum.


----------



## wooleybooger

Missouri Bound said:


> I'm sure the Spam chefs already have tried this, but one of my favorite ways to enjoy Spam is in an omelet.
> I use a cheese grater and grate the Spam as well as the cheese and fry it with onion.


Yes the Spam chefs have dozens of recipes. See below.


https://www.spam.com/recipes





Bud9051 said:


> The WWII story is what I heard created the popularity of Spam in Hawaii.
> 
> Bud


That's the way I heard it also.

I do make a Spam and pineapple pizza based on the Spam recipes, pretty good. However I almost always find Spam to be very salty.


----------



## Two Knots

If it’s salty that’s another reason why I won’t like it…I don’t like prepared foods, because of all the additives and salty-ness… 

However, I asked my head knot about Spam, and he said that he loved it, and had it in the service all the time! And now wants me to buy it!
So, it looks like there will be a Spam tasting in my future… I’ll keep youz posted.


----------



## Nik333

Yes, it's high in salt. you could try soaking it for awhile, first. There will be plenty of flavor left.
(I wonder how many pigs are involved in one can of Spam?)









File:Spam Can Nutritional Label.jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org


----------



## Two Knots

Well, I’m willing to buy a can of Spam and try it…but, It doesn't seem to be
healthy.. I very particular about food…take Frank’s for instance. I only buy Hebrew National Franks, cause they are delicious and because I don’t trust other brands of Frank’s cause they use all parts of the pig (except for the oink) in their Frank’s. I know that I wouldn’t like pig snouts and pig tails in my Franks.


----------



## de-nagorg

Sliced, BOILED, then fried.

The Boiling removes nearly all the salt.
And makes for a milder taste.

I used to slice it, and eat it cold, right from the can.

ED

Edit: Boiling too long will result in a broken down mushy mess. 

So experiment with the time, until you get the taste as you like it.


----------



## wooleybooger

de-nagorg said:


> Sliced, BOILED, then fried.
> 
> *The Boiling removes nearly all the salt.
> And makes for a milder taste.*
> 
> I used to slice it, and eat it cold, right from the can.
> 
> ED
> 
> Edit: Boiling too long will result in a broken down mushy mess.
> 
> So experiment with the time, until you get the taste as you like it.


I've suspected as much but never tried that.


----------



## wooleybooger

TK, take a look at those Spam recipes, ask the big guy to look also.


----------



## huesmann

Oso954 said:


> That’s easy, HawaiI.
> It is the beloved “Hawaiian steak”. You can even get spam and rice at McDonalds there.
> 
> I like a spam and pineapple sandwich. Or a grilled cheese with sliced ham in it.
> 
> edit: for grilled cheese and spam, pre fry/grill spam slices. Then assemble the sandwich with cheese and grill/fry the sandwich.


----------



## b.rooster4321

I would think it is like many other prepared meat products like hotdogs ,baloney ,salami, pepperoni ,sausages ,summer sausage, and others with a hodgepodge of meats and different flavors why do some people think spam is different it’s good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fix'n it

b.rooster4321 said:


> I would think it is like many other prepared meat products like hotdogs ,baloney ,salami, pepperoni ,sausages ,summer sausage, and others with a hodgepodge of meats and different flavors why do some people think spam is different it’s good.


well, i don't like pepperoni. but, i'v had it, so i can say.


----------



## Two Knots

This is nuts, I got an email with this pic, just now…Not only that, it was sent to my private
email account that only my family and friends have? I never get any spam ( no pun intended) this email account…WTH?


----------



## de-nagorg

Two Knots said:


> This is nuts, I got an email with this pic, just now…Not only that, it was sent to my private
> email account that only my family and friends have? I never get any spam ( no pun intended) this email account…WTH?
> 
> View attachment 668983



Suspect someone is subtly hinting as to their favorite recipe?

I would add a little Cheese too.

ED


----------



## Two Knots

It was nobody that I know? Big brother is watching…


----------



## de-nagorg

Two Knots said:


> It was nobody that I know? Big brother is watching…


You checked the return URL, and don't recognize it?

There are software available that will remove those " TRACKERS", that might be on your system. 

Of course they want you to subscribe yearly, to their program.

ED


----------



## J. V.

I prefer "Treat" over "Spam". Fried crispy, soft bun, cheese, lettuce, tomato and mayo. Maybe some onion.
Its also a great breakfast meat.
I rarely eat it and actually have a can I think is out or date. It actually sounds very good at this very moment!


----------



## J. V.

Salt is what makes it IMO. Salt IMO is the most required and needed substance used in the kitchen. Would you like unsalted bacon? Hot dogs?


----------



## de-nagorg

J. V. said:


> Salt is what makes it IMO. Salt IMO is the most required and needed substance used in the kitchen. Would you like unsalted bacon? Hot dogs?
> 
> View attachment 668992


 Since you asked.

I think Salt is a deadly mineral.

It has no use in a food, but to kill bacteria, and ward off mold.

As for the taste, it actually burns my tongue, and then I need massive amounts of Water to wash it away. 

And YES , I prefer my meats SALT FREE, and most of them so rare, that I have been accused of being a Caveman. 

But let us not argue over the point, each and everyone has a preference for what they eat.

ED


----------



## Nik333

J. V. said:


> Salt is what makes it IMO. Salt IMO is the most required and needed substance used in the kitchen. Would you like unsalted bacon? Hot dogs?
> 
> View attachment 668992


That can's top looks like it belongs in the mouse threads!😊


----------



## J. V.

I could never imagine food without salt. It makes food taste better and many things you eat have it, including deserts and dough. I made some Parker House rolls and forgot the salt. I did bake the first batch and with salted butter and a sprinkle of salt made them okay. I tossed the remaining dough.
I am of the opinion something will kill me. If its salt, so be it.
I cook with coarse Kosher salt and we sometimes sprinkle a bit on the finish plate for extra taste and a little crunch.

I am on a couple cooking forums. Salt is the remedy for many dishes that have not turned out right. I cannot count how many times I have heard people asking for help and all they needed was some salt.
Soup comes to mind. If its not tasty, it most likely needs some salt.
I use salt in every step of cooking. Meaning I season as I go. Sweating onions, a little salt goes a long way in speeding up the process and lends to the next steps. For example water. Water is not seasoned (Emeril). I make a habit adding salt whenever what I am adding has none or some. Food tastes better and it is a staple in most any dish.
Ask and professional chef if he could produce excellent food without salt. He or she cannot.


----------



## J. V.

Nik333 said:


> that c
> 
> That can's top looks like it belongs in the mouse threads!😊


First picture I could find Nik. Its like spam. Very similar. I like it fried.


----------



## Nik333

J. V. said:


> First picture I could find Nik. Its like spam. Very similar. I like it fried.


I'm just teasing.


----------



## BigJim

I also like the first two slices of spam, unfried, then toss the rest. After the first two slices I don't like it, unless it is fried really good and brown. As for pineapple, I do not like anything sweet on any meat I eat, just never liked it. Now days I have to leave spam alone though, way too much salt for me. Now the caviar, no way will I eat fish eggs, just can't get past the looks of that stuff.


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, salt is needed…kosher salt is the best…it’s not as salty as regular salt.
Even in baking cakes, I always put in a pinch of salt…But, truthfully I am more 
careful with the addition of salt, as I’ve ruined some dishes with over salting. 
A lot of prepared package of food are too salty.


----------



## Old Thomas

In 2019 we drove across the country and stopped at the Spam museum in Austin, MN. It was surprisingly interesting. Lots of history with the military.
Kosher salt, sea salt and regular mined salt are all sodium chloride. The only difference is the size of the granules or flakes. In dishes where the salt is added when cooking and dissolved in the food, they are all the same. When added at eating time, the size of the granules can affect the taste.


----------



## huesmann

Larger granules dissolve more slowly, and are likely to lead to a perceived decrease in saltiness.


----------



## J. V.

Two Knots said:


> Yes, salt is needed…kosher salt is the best…it’s not as salty as regular salt.
> Even in baking cakes, I always put in a pinch of salt…But, truthfully I am more
> careful with the addition of salt, as I’ve ruined some dishes with over salting.
> A lot of prepared package of food are too salty.


I use coarse Kosher salt for most everything. Table salt is very fine and has additives. It has its place like to salt pasta water. Course Kosher salt and coarse sea salt has larger irregular crystals. 
If the directions say two tablespoons of salt and do not mention what kind of salt you can be under salting things like cakes and bread. 1 Tbls of table salt is equal to 2 Tbls coarse Kosher salt. So that should be considered when measuring. Salt also assists dough to rise and makes food taste good. Salt is your friend in the cooks kitchen.


Old Thomas said:


> In 2019 we drove across the country and stopped at the Spam museum in Austin, MN. It was surprisingly interesting. Lots of history with the military.
> Kosher salt, sea salt and regular mined salt are all sodium chloride. The only difference is the size of the granules or flakes. In dishes where the salt is added when cooking and dissolved in the food, they are all the same. When added at eating time, the size of the granules can affect the taste.


Except you need more coarse Kosher salt than table salt when cooking. The flakes are bigger and much lighter.
We use coarse Kosher salt as a finishing salt at the table or just before service.


----------



## Two Knots

When I salt pasta water I always use kosher salt, I ran out recently and had to use regular salt (which I keep for emergencies.) I over salted it. I put 1 teaspoon of kosher salt in pizza dough.
1 teaspoon of regular salt would ruin the dough.


----------



## Old Thomas

A courser salt will have less salt in a teaspoon than fine salt. Sodium chloride is sodium chloride. The finer one will measure more densely by volume and will taste saltier.


----------



## Nik333

So, is it healthy to use salt that dissolves more slowly, so that the salt you taste is actually not the increased salt you are getting? If that doesn't make sense, ask me & I'll rephrase it.😊


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> When I salt pasta water I always use kosher salt, I ran out recently and had to use regular salt (which I keep for emergencies.) I over salted it. I put 1 teaspoon of kosher salt in pizza dough.
> 1 teaspoon of regular salt would ruin the dough.


OK the Morton Salt company conversion and equivalent table. From the Morton Salt website.






Salt Conversion Chart - Morton Salt







www.mortonsalt.com


----------



## Tom153

Oso954 said:


> That’s easy, HawaiI.
> It is the beloved “Hawaiian steak”. You can even get spam and rice at McDonalds there.
> 
> I like a spam and pineapple sandwich. Or a grilled cheese with sliced spam in it.
> 
> edit: for grilled cheese and spam, pre fry/grill spam slices. Then assemble the sandwich with cheese and grill/fry the sandwich.


My favorite is leftover fried spam sandwich with ketchup, lettuce and sometimes a little miracle whip on whole wheat, sometimes toasted. Better than BLT.


----------



## J. V.

Two Knots said:


> When I salt pasta water I always use kosher salt, I ran out recently and had to use regular salt (which I keep for emergencies.) I over salted it. I put 1 teaspoon of kosher salt in pizza dough.
> 1 teaspoon of regular salt would ruin the dough.


Most professional chefs advise to salt pasta water to the equivalent of seawater. That is a lot of salt. But salt is the primary reason food tastes good with exceptions.
Pasta water gets table salt or Kosher salt. Depends on which is closer to me. I have been using Kosher salt for pasta water until I watched an ATK show and one segment was on salt.
Jack Bishop mentioned using Kosher salt for pasta water was a waste of money with no added benefit. Besides you need more.
I don't measure salt for pasta water so its always more than less. Maybe its just my taste buds, but salt IMO is the most important ingredient in cooking. Like I said we use coarse Kosher salt as a finishing salt. And there is a difference between Kosher salt crystal size. We like Morton coarse as the crystals are bigger and lighter. Diamond Crytal is a smaller more compact Kosher salt and well suited to replace table salt all together. I will not buy table salt again. But I do have one whole blue box (Morton Iodized) of it unopened.








The Best Kosher Salt | America's Test Kitchen


There are two major brands of kosher salt: Diamond Crystal and Morton. We have a longtime favorite—but we can tell you how to use both successfully at home.




www.americastestkitchen.com


----------



## SDkid605

Two Knots said:


> Never had Spam in my life, and don’t miss it.


You are missing out;
In Hawaii they make sushi musabi with it;
It's so hot & humid there, it's a perfect snack & treat, when the weather is so hot.

Makes an excellent breakfast as well.
Spam & eggs with potatoes.
Don't be a snob, you're missing out on many of the finer things in life, my guess.


----------



## wooleybooger

Musubi with Spam rat cheer.





__





Musubi SPAM® Recipes | SPAM® Brand


Ready to go from musubi newbie to master? Try all SPAM® Musubi recipes, from traditional musubi, to musubi burritos, to teriyaki musibi, and more!




www.spam.com


----------



## Jyuma

Back in WWII spam on an English muffin was called SOS. Need I tell you what SOS stood for?
Note: I was born right after WWII ended... my father told me the SOS story many years later.


----------



## Fix'n it

Jyuma said:


> Need I tell you what SOS stood for?


yes


----------



## de-nagorg

Jyuma said:


> Back in WWII spam on an English muffin was called SOS. Need I tell you what SOS stood for?
> Note: I was born right after WWII ended... my father told me the SOS story many years later.


 The Vets that I know, call S O S, as Creamed Chipped Beef, on Toast. 

ED


----------



## de-nagorg

Fix'n it said:


> yes


 Stuff on a Shingle. 

Stuff being excrement.

ED


----------



## Jyuma

de-nagorg said:


> Stuff on a Shingle.
> 
> Stuff being excrement.
> 
> ED


Yes,

Ed


----------



## BigJim

And the Navy also had SSOS shark stuff on a shingle, tomatoeey like, with ground beef or something like that. I love the SOS, it is really good.


----------



## Fix'n it

de-nagorg said:


> Stuff on a Shingle.
> 
> Stuff being excrement.
> 
> ED


i figured the SPAM was "stuff". no way would i have figured out that english muffins would be shingles. 

if they couldn't fry it and toast the muffins = SOS.


----------



## Jyuma

BigJim said:


> And the Navy also had SSOS shark stuff on a shingle, tomatoeey like, with ground beef or something like that. I love the SOS, it is really good.


My father got me eating spam back in the 50's and I still love it to this day. There's nothing like fried eggs with spam in the morning.


----------



## huesmann

J. V. said:


> Most professional chefs advise to salt pasta water to the equivalent of seawater. That is a lot of salt. But salt is the primary reason food tastes good with exceptions.
> Pasta water gets table salt or Kosher salt. Depends on which is closer to me. I have been using Kosher salt for pasta water until I watched an ATK show and one segment was on salt.
> Jack Bishop mentioned using Kosher salt for pasta water was a waste of money with no added benefit. Besides you need more.
> I don't measure salt for pasta water so its always more than less. Maybe its just my taste buds, but salt IMO is the most important ingredient in cooking. Like I said we use coarse Kosher salt as a finishing salt. And there is a difference between Kosher salt crystal size. We like Morton coarse as the crystals are bigger and lighter. Diamond Crytal is a smaller more compact Kosher salt and well suited to replace table salt all together. I will not buy table salt again. But I do have one whole blue box (Morton Iodized) of it unopened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Best Kosher Salt | America's Test Kitchen
> 
> 
> There are two major brands of kosher salt: Diamond Crystal and Morton. We have a longtime favorite—but we can tell you how to use both successfully at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americastestkitchen.com


Exactly. Kosher salt costs more, and if you're just using salt to make water salty, you're just wasting it.


----------



## Jyuma

Salt is NaCl aka sodium chloride. Is there something special about Kosher salt? Is it kinda Sodium Chloride or is it not the same Sodium Chloride you get from Morton's (minus the additives like iodine)?
There must be all kinds of things in salt we are unaware of... huge salt deposits left from long gone seas can be found underground. There has to be more in there then just pure NaCl.


----------



## de-nagorg

Jyuma said:


> My father got me eating spam back in the 50's and I still love it to this day. There's nothing like fried eggs with spam in the morning.


 Sure there is, Scrambled Eggs, green peppers, cheese, SPAM, onion, and eating it.


ED


----------



## wooleybooger

Jyuma said:


> Salt is NaCl aka sodium chloride. Is there something special about Kosher salt? Is it kinda Sodium Chloride or is it not the same Sodium Chloride you get from Morton's (minus the additives like iodine)?
> There must be all kinds of things in salt we are unaware of... huge salt deposits left from long gone seas can be found underground. There has to be more in there then just pure NaCl.


All salt is NaCL even Himalayan Pink salt and other colors of Himalayan salt. We have on hand table salt, canning and pickling salt, sea salt - coarse and fine, Pretzel salt and Himalayan Pink salt. The difference between Kosher, Pretzel and table salt is the grind. Himalayan and Sea salt may contain other naturally occurring minerals but other salts are just sodium chloride. Table salt may contain iodide and an anti-caking ingredient.


----------



## Jyuma

de-nagorg said:


> Sure there is, Scrambled Eggs, green peppers, cheese, SPAM, onion, and eating it.
> 
> 
> ED


OK... accoutrements notwithstanding... it's the spam and fried eggs that I prefer but yours sounds pretty good too.


----------



## Two Knots

Jyuma said:


> Back in WWII spam on an English muffin was called SOS. Need I tell you what SOS stood for?
> Note: I was born right after WWII ended... my father told me the SOS story many years later.


I make SOS on occasion. My guy loves it…sometimes I serve it over biscuits, sometimes
just over toast and sometimes over noodles. Sometimes I make it with sausage and sometimes I make it with chopped beef.
Here is beef SOS over noodles sprinkled with lots of black pepper.


----------



## BigJim

That is beautiful, I know that had to be good. I never thought about SOS on noodles.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nuttin' wrong wid dat TK.


----------



## Two Knots

BigJim said:


> That is beautiful, I know that had to be good. I never thought about SOS on noodles.


It’s easier than making biscuits…do you make SOS, Jim?


----------



## J. V.

Two Knots said:


> It’s easier than making biscuits…do you make SOS, Jim?


Back in the 60's and maybe even the 70's there were these pouches with chipped beef in several varieties. I remember I like the BBQ the best. One had brown gravy and one I think had white. Not sure.
You boiled the pouch in water then dumped it out on toast. As kids we really liked it. Something we could make ourselves.
For some strange reason I thought about these pouches and wanted to buy some. I don't think you can buy them anymore. I have not seen them since childhood.


----------



## BigJim

The last I looked, there were some of the SOS at Walmart, it is pretty good.

Speaking of biscuits, mine have turned out like hockey pucks lately. I like a kinda tough biscuit because I am a sopper, I love to drag a biscuit through sorghum or thickening gravy. As matter fact I am the grand poobah of the East Tennessee American sorghum soppers association. (not really) I use could make biscuits pretty good when I was on the fire department, but for some reason I lost the knack. About a month or so ago, I grabbed the all purpose flour and made some biscuits, if you want to call them that. One bite and in the trash they went.

I even tried the frozen biscuits from Walmart. I rather have just plain old loaf bread instead of them things. Oh well such is life.


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> Speaking of biscuits, mine have turned out like hockey pucks lately


Well, use that good mind to figure out what went wrong.😊
There are people who spend their whole lives studying biscuits!


----------



## Two Knots

Biscuit recipes one uses shortening and one uses butter.

These look good from All Recipes








J.P.'s Big Daddy Biscuits


Homemade fluffy biscuits are easy to make with this simple recipe using plenty of baking powder to help create giant biscuits. Serve with gravy or butter and jam.




www.allrecipes.com





and Paula Deens Southern biscuits




__





Southern Biscuits Recipes


This simple, made from scratch, butter biscuit recipe from Paula Deen is a Southern favorite for breakfast. Ingredients include all-purpose flour, cubed butter and milk. Prep time is approximately 15 minutes and cooking time takes 12 minutes at 425°F.




www.pauladeen.com


----------



## de-nagorg

BigJim said:


> The last I looked, there were some of the SOS at Walmart, it is pretty good.
> 
> Speaking of biscuits,



Stouffers, sold Creamed Chipped Beef, it is good.

Fact is there are a few still in my freezer.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger

Currently I'm working my way through 30 lbs. of Continental Mills Ranch Hand Buttermilk Biscuit Mix. Not to worry it's the same as Aunt Jemima buttermilk biscuit mix. Continental Mills supplies lots of stuff, Krustez being another brand by them.





__





Our Brands – Continental Mills







www.continentalmills.com


----------



## BigJim

Thanks Joanne, I appreciate the links, I don't think I have ever had a biscuit that had sugar in it that I know of. They might br real good, I will give them a try.

Ed, that is the one I was thinking about. It is really good.


----------



## Two Knots

You‘re welcome…Jim, I put 3 Tablespoons of sugar in my pizza dough…My friend
that owns to pizza places told me that they put a lot of sugar in the dough. He gave me the recipe and I broke it down for one pizza dough - 3 tablespoons of sugar to 3 cups of flower.


----------



## J. V.

BigJim said:


> The last I looked, there were some of the SOS at Walmart, it is pretty good.
> 
> Speaking of biscuits, mine have turned out like hockey pucks lately. I like a kinda tough biscuit because I am a sopper, I love to drag a biscuit through sorghum or thickening gravy. As matter fact I am the grand poobah of the East Tennessee American sorghum soppers association. (not really) I use could make biscuits pretty good when I was on the fire department, but for some reason I lost the knack. About a month or so ago, I grabbed the all purpose flour and made some biscuits, if you want to call them that. One bite and in the trash they went.
> 
> I even tried the frozen biscuits from Walmart. I rather have just plain old loaf bread instead of them things. Oh well such is life.


Here ya go. Better than most home cooks can make, always ready to go and very good. I have even served them to guests and they raved about how consistent each biscuit was (all rise exactly the same) and how good they were.


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> You‘re welcome…Jim, I put 3 Tablespoons of sugar in my pizza dough…My friend
> that owns to pizza places told me that they put a lot of sugar in the dough. He gave me the recipe and I broke it down for one pizza dough - 3 tablespoons of sugar to 3 cups of flower.


Wow, that is totally surprising, I had no idea. I will give it a try. Thanks Joanne.

J V, I haven't tried the frozen ones of that brand, we have had the canned ones, and they are ok but just not home made. I will give the frozen ones a try. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Fix'n it

if you like this, try putting some sugar in it, 1/2 cup ? YUUUUUM


----------



## jimn

Pan fried Spam with eggs in the morning makes a pretty fine and inexpensive breakfast. Nice change from bacon and eggs.


----------



## J. V.

BigJim said:


> J V, I haven't tried the frozen ones of that brand, we have had the canned ones, and they are ok but just not home made. I will give the frozen ones a try. Thanks a bunch.


They are nothing even close to canned biscuits. I tried them once and have not made a homemade biscuit since. Well unless I had too. I prefer rolls anyway. Parker House rolls.
Down south here everyone brags on someones biscuits. Even those are not as good as the frozen Pillsbury.
In a 375 degree oven for 20 minutes. Perfection.
I just bought some last time I went shopping for groceries. 

These rolls are fantastic as well. Its frozen dough that must be risen and baked.


----------



## BigJim

J. V. said:


> They are nothing even close to canned biscuits. I tried them once and have not made a homemade biscuit since. Well unless I had too. I prefer rolls anyway. Parker House rolls.
> Down south here everyone brags on someones biscuits. Even those are not as good as the frozen Pillsbury.
> In a 375 degree oven for 20 minutes. Perfection.
> I just bought some last time I went shopping for groceries.
> 
> These rolls are fantastic as well. Its frozen dough that must be risen and baked.
> View attachment 669697


Oh my stars, you are hitting below the belt here, Man I love good rolls. I could make a meal just out of them.

If I can find the frozen biscuits you posted, I will for sure give them a try.


----------



## Nik333

If you make a Hawaiian Spam breakfast the rolls should be made from Portuguese Sweet Bread! Like a dinner roll only slightly sweeter, more butter and eggs.
(Portuguese and Filipino immigrants worked in the pineapple fields, early on, & influenced the cuisine.)









Easy Homemade Portuguese Sweet Bread Recipe


Portuguese sweet bread is a soft, slightly sweet roll that is easy to make and a perfect side to your dinner, as a bun for sliders, or to eat by itself.




keepingitrelle.com


----------



## kwikfishron

Two Knots said:


> Well, I’m willing to buy a can of Spam and try it…but, It doesn't seem to be
> healthy.. I very particular about food.


Have you tried it yet???

If you wonder what's in it then here you go.


----------



## Nik333

20,000 a day?


----------



## kwikfishron

Nik333 said:


> 20,000 a day?


There's almost 4m pigs processed a day worldwide and 1.5b a year.


----------



## Fix'n it




----------



## Two Knots

kwikfishron said:


> Have you tried it yet???
> 
> If you wonder what's in it then here you go.


No, I forgot about it…I’ll put it on my shopping list this week.


----------



## kwikfishron

Two Knots said:


> No, I forgot about it…I’ll put it on my shopping list this week.


I`m looking forward to a report.

I'm in Hawaii at least ever other year since I have three sets of friends there on two different islands so I only need a plane ticket for a Hawaiian vacation. When there I'm always on the lookout for unique Spam dishes.

Many of the fine restaurants have Spam dishes on the menu.


----------



## de-nagorg

kwikfishron said:


> There's almost 4m pigs processed a day worldwide and 1.5b a year.


 Yet, they are running wild through many parts of Texas, descendants of the ones that escaped the Conquistadors invasion.

Look up Javelina destruction of Texas ranches. For details. 

ED


----------



## Nik333

kwikfishron said:


> I`m looking forward to a report.
> 
> I'm in Hawaii at least ever other year since I have three sets of friends there on two different islands so I only need a plane ticket for a Hawaiian vacation. When there I'm always on the lookout for unique Spam dishes.
> 
> Many of the fine restaurants have Spam dishes on the menu.


Living in Hawaii is a sure-fire way to see your friends 😄 They all come to visit.


----------



## Nik333

@Fix'n it - what is with your simple cooking threads like Spam & cooking hard-boiled eggs, with 1K views?😄 There must be a lot of people that just want to learn to cook.

I bet "Heating Chicken Noodle Soup From A Can" would do it! 😊


----------



## Fix'n it




----------



## Fix'n it

Nik333 said:


> @Fix'n it - what is with your simple cooking threads like Spam & cooking hard-boiled eggs, with 1K views?😄 There must be a lot of people that just want to learn to cook.
> 
> I bet "Heating Chicken Noodle Soup From A Can" would do it! 😊


for my next thread = how to cook water


----------



## Nik333

Fix'n it said:


> for my next thread = how to cook water


Try it! 🤣


----------



## Nik333

@Fix'n it - Or how to heat a hot dog in water.
I think the interest is partly that there are people from all over the world, curious about what we eat.


----------



## wooleybooger

Fix'n it said:


> for my next thread = how to cook water


Oh, I know that one!

First take your water and marinate it in Bourbon .................


----------



## Fix'n it

Nik333 said:


> @Fix'n it - Or how to heat a hot dog in water.


heat them in water !? thats a thing ? who'da thunk


----------



## wrangler

Shortly after I started dating the woman who is now my wife (a Mississippi native) she stated that she was going to make a fried spam and tomato sandwich and offered to make me one as well. Being of sound mind and elevated culinary taste, of course I said no. But then the smell of the frying spam tantalizes you before she even brings her simply made meal into the room. It consisted of two well fried slices of spam and a thick slice of a beefsteak tomato, both sandwiched between two mayonnaise slathered pieces of toasted white bread. Being unafraid to try new things, I politely accepted when she offered me a taste of her childhood favorite.
"What do ya think?" she asked.
"I have to admit it's indulging good" I replied, "Where's yours?"
Other than the addition of a slice of sharp cheddar cheese, we've been eating them every year when tomatoes are in season.


----------



## wooleybooger

Fried Spam and tomato with lots of mayo. Now that right there sounds DELICIOUS.


----------



## wrangler

wooleybooger said:


> Fried Spam and tomato with lots of mayo. Now that right there sounds DELICIOUS.


I was skeptical, but my wife made me a believer. In return, I taught her to eat her steak medium rare vs well done! Never convinced her about escargot. She liked it, but said she could take it or leave it.


----------



## wooleybooger

wrangler said:


> I was skeptical, but my wife made me a believer. In return, I taught her to eat her steak medium rare vs well done! Never convinced her about escargot. She liked it, but said she could take it or leave it.


Escargot? No thank you. But I do like fried squid tentacles and rings and marinated octopus tentacles.


----------



## wrangler

wooleybooger said:


> Escargot? No thank you. But I do like fried squid tentacles and rings and marinated octopus tentacles.


I typically find that people who like/dislike mushrooms will like/dislike escargot. I like mine baked using a ceramic dish that has deep indentations in it filled with a mushroom cap, snail, garlic butter and topped with parmesan cheese. This is then served on a piece of toasted baguette. 

I haven't had the marinated octopus. While in Spain I had fried baby octopi that were served much like we'd serve french fries that were quite tasty.


----------



## de-nagorg

You can keep your snails.

I eat a lot of Mushrooms, but do not have any desire to eat anything that leaves a slime trail wherever it moves. 

Do you know why the French eat them. 

They do not like FAST FOOD.

ED


----------



## huesmann

Enough butter and garlic, and you'll change your tune.


----------



## de-nagorg

huesmann said:


> Enough butter and garlic, and you'll change your tune.


 Sorry, I do not like Garlic.

ED


----------



## Fix'n it

i LOVE garlic. but i am NOT eating any of that slimmy chit, including mushrooms


----------



## de-nagorg

Fix'n it said:


> i LOVE garlic. but i am NOT eating any of that slimmy chit, including mushrooms


 Then your mushrooms are prepared WRONG, they should not be slimy.

Now Boiled OKRA, that is slimy, and I eat it.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger

de-nagorg said:


> Then your mushrooms are prepared WRONG, they should not be slimy.
> 
> Now Boiled OKRA, that is slimy, and I eat it.
> 
> ED


Add an acid such as lemon juice or tomatoes to boiled okra to eliminate the sliminess.


----------



## wrangler

de-nagorg said:


> Then your mushrooms are prepared WRONG, they should not be slimy.
> 
> Now Boiled OKRA, that is slimy, and I eat it.
> 
> ED


Mmm. Making me hungry for gumbo now!


----------



## Fix'n it

de-nagorg said:


> Then your mushrooms are prepared WRONG, they should not be slimy.
> 
> Now Boiled OKRA, that is slimy, and I eat it.
> 
> ED


the only time i can eat shrooms = sometimes on pizza, and Browns Chicken had mushroom nuggets with the BC coating on them, could hardly notice the shrooms.


----------



## wooleybooger

Fix'n it said:


> the only time i can eat shrooms = sometimes on pizza, and Browns Chicken had mushroom nuggets with the BC coating on them, could hardly notice the shrooms.


Try them sauteed in butter or cooked in a wine sauce as a side to a nicely cooked steak.


----------



## de-nagorg

wooleybooger said:


> Add an acid such as lemon juice or tomatoes to boiled okra to eliminate the sliminess.


 Thank you, I will try that in a day or two. 

ED


----------



## de-nagorg

de-nagorg said:


> Thank you, I will try that in a day or two.
> 
> ED


 A follow up report.

Added a splash of Lemon juice to my OKRA last night. 

Reduced the slime considerably.

Changed the taste to a little lemony, of course.

I like it though, and will do it again.

ED


----------



## de-nagorg

wooleybooger said:


> Try them sauteed in butter or cooked in a wine sauce as a side to a nicely cooked steak.



Back to mushrooms.

I saw a recipe a few days ago, where they substituted Portabello Mushrooms for the buns on a Bacon Cheeseburger. 

A normal Bacon Cheeseburger between slightly toasted Portabello Mushrooms.

Any of you ever hear of that?

ED


----------



## wooleybooger

No, never heard of it but I like Portabellos with a drizzle of Balsamic vinegar then grilled, should be great for a hamburger. BTW, cheese belongs on pizza, casseroles, macaroni, etc not on hamburgers.  JMO And now okra and tomatoes, such a good thing.
















Mushrooms in wine sauce


----------



## J. V.

wrangler said:


> I was skeptical, but my wife made me a believer. In return, I taught her to eat her steak medium rare vs well done! Never convinced her about escargot. She liked it, but said she could take it or leave it.


I wish I could get my wife to eat medium rare. It would make my life easier as I like rare. Hard to prepare rare and well done at the same time.
She does not want to see any red or even pink. And she would never touch escargot. I have not ever had escargot, but I would try it. Sounds good to me. I eat raw oysters and clams. So I could eat snails.



wooleybooger said:


> Escargot? No thank you. But I do like fried squid tentacles and rings and marinated octopus tentacles.


Both sound great and I love grilled octopus (Greek style) and I eat calamari when I can. There is not much I will not eat and there is very little I would not at least try.



de-nagorg said:


> Sorry, I do not like Garlic.
> ED


So no garlic bread? Garlic rolls? Garlic sticks? No pasta sauce? No Mediterranean food? No Greek food? No Italian food? No Spanish food? No Cuban food? No chili? No meatloaf? etc...
I could not cook without fresh garlic at the ready. And there is always granulated garlic in the fridge. Of course there are some meals where garlic is not used. But not often. It is one of the most important ingredient in many foods you eat that you do not know its in. Do you like pizza? Do you go out to eat?
Life would be boring and tasteless with my favorite vegetable. The humble garlic clove.


----------



## de-nagorg

J. V. said:


> I wish I could get my wife to eat medium rare.
> 
> I don't even want my Beef warmed, just give it to me at room temperature, I'll be happy.
> 
> So no garlic bread? Garlic rolls? Garlic sticks? No pasta sauce? No Mediterranean food? No Greek food? No Italian food? No Spanish food? No Cuban food? No chili? No meatloaf? etc...
> I could not cook without fresh garlic at the ready. And there is always granulated garlic in the fridge. Of course there are some meals where garlic is not used. But not often. It is one of the most important ingredient in many foods you eat that you do not know its in. Do you like pizza? Do you go out to eat?
> Life would be boring and tasteless with my favorite vegetable. The humble garlic clove.



 Yes I eat some of those, but pure garlic, nothing else, GROSS.

As well as extra smothering my food, NO THANK YOU.

ED


----------



## J. V.

de-nagorg said:


> Yes I eat some of those, but pure garlic, nothing else, GROSS.
> 
> As well as extra smothering my food, NO THANK YOU.
> 
> ED


I don't eat usually pop a garlic clove in my mouth either. But I do use fresh raw garlic in pasta salad and other cold dishes that are better with garlic. I bet you would be surprised at how much garlic you are actually eating without knowing it. Its also very healthy.
Smothering? What do you mean?


----------



## de-nagorg

J. V. said:


> I don't eat usually pop a garlic clove in my mouth either. But I do use fresh raw garlic in pasta salad and other cold dishes that are better with garlic. I bet you would be surprised at how much garlic you are actually eating without knowing it. Its also very healthy.
> Smothering? What do you mean?


 Good food in and of itself has flavor, it does not need enhancing with extra sauces, additives, and things of the sort covering it as if it was a blanket smothering the base food. 

My 5 year younger Brother had a habit of Ketchup on everything, potatoes, nuggets, CORN, bread dunked in ketchup, and many other foods. 

Well he died last fall of massive heart failure.

Sure 45 years of smoking was a major cause, but all the bad eating habits did not help. 

I mainly eat from "scratch", so I am aware of what I am eating mostly.

I don't read the label on the store bought pasta sauce that I buy, but I do limit the amount that I use. 

I prefer a very small amount of sauce if any. 


i have been known to boil pasta, add a little butter and eat it sauceless.

ED


----------



## J. V.

de-nagorg said:


> Good food in and of itself has flavor, it does not need enhancing with extra sauces, additives, and things of the sort covering it as if it was a blanket smothering the base food.
> 
> My 5 year younger Brother had a habit of Ketchup on everything, potatoes, nuggets, CORN, bread dunked in ketchup, and many other foods.
> 
> Well he died last fall of massive heart failure.
> 
> Sure 45 years of smoking was a major cause, but all the bad eating habits did not help.
> 
> I mainly eat from "scratch", so I am aware of what I am eating mostly.
> 
> I don't read the label on the store bought pasta sauce that I buy, but I do limit the amount that I use.
> 
> I prefer a very small amount of sauce if any.
> 
> 
> i have been known to boil pasta, add a little butter and eat it sauceless.
> 
> ED


While your examples are good and personalized, I find garlic and other aromatics necessary in many dishes I prepare.
We like seasoned food around here. We use a lot of salt, we use anchovies, we use many things that take simple foods to a better place.
I also smoked for at least 40 years. I actually smoked for a couple weeks a while back when we had a personal loss in our immediate family. I am not smoking anymore.


----------



## de-nagorg

J. V. said:


> While your examples are good and personalized, I find garlic and other aromatics necessary in many dishes I prepare.
> We like seasoned food around here. We use a lot of salt, we use anchovies, we use many things that take simple foods to a better place.
> I also smoked for at least 40 years. I actually smoked for a couple weeks a while back when we had a personal loss in our immediate family. I am not smoking anymore.


 It is the old adage, " Different strokes, for Different Folks,"

We all like what we like, and in a civilized society accept that we can not control others, the best we can do is accept them as is, they are usually great people, just different. 

With their own dislikes, and likes. 

Which is a good thing.

Imagine if each and everyone all looked alike, dressed alike, ate the same thing, all voted the same, drove the same, you get the idea.

I prefer a variety of opinions, and try to accept them as is.

occasionally there are some that just are wrong, examples of that, trying to convince me of doing something illegal, immoral, or socially unacceptable. 

ED


----------



## J. V.

de-nagorg said:


> It is the old adage, " Different strokes, for Different Folks,"
> 
> We all like what we like, and in a civilized society accept that we can not control others, the best we can do is accept them as is, they are usually great people, just different.
> 
> With their own dislikes, and likes.
> 
> Which is a good thing.
> 
> Imagine if each and everyone all looked alike, dressed alike, ate the same thing, all voted the same, drove the same, you get the idea.
> 
> I prefer a variety of opinions, and try to accept them as is.
> 
> occasionally there are some that just are wrong, examples of that, trying to convince me of doing something illegal, immoral, or socially unacceptable.
> 
> ED


I agree Ed.


----------



## Two Knots

Went to the market today and remembered to put Spam on the list.
The supermarket was out of regular spam.  Will have to wait
another week before I can try it.


----------



## de-nagorg

Two Knots said:


> Went to the market today and remembered to put Spam on the list.
> The supermarket was out of regular spam.  Will have to wait
> another week before I can try it.


 The Spam with cheddar bits is good also.

ED


----------



## Two Knots

de-nagorg said:


> The Spam with cheddar bits is good also.
> 
> ED


I saw other varieties, but I want to try the original one first.


----------



## de-nagorg

Two Knots said:


> I saw other varieties, but I want to try the original one first.


 I totally understand.

ED


----------



## Two Knots

Jacques cooks Spam









Hello. I believe the test of a good cook is to be able to use whatever is available. Sometimes in our lives we have more, and sometimes we have less. And... | By Jacques Pépin | Facebook


၅.၉သိန်း views, ၁.၉သောင်း likes, ၄ထောင် loves, ၁.၃ထောင် comments, ၃ထောင် shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Jacques Pépin: Hello. I believe the test of a good cook is to be able to use whatever is...




fb.watch


----------



## J. V.

Treat. Its right next to the Spam on the shelf. I like it much better that Spam.


----------



## Two Knots

Finally remembered to pick up spam yesterday.
I made it this morning for the head guy with Italian eggs.
He loved it. I had one piece with one egg, it’s a good thing
that I forgot to salt the eggs cause it was on the salty side. 
However, delicious and the hot pepper on the eggs spiced
it up!


----------



## Fix'n it

Two Knots said:


> I’m one of those people, I just know that I wouldn’t like Spam.


Ahem , lol


----------



## Fix'n it

that got me think'n = spam and egg sandwich, hmmmm


----------



## huesmann

Hah, "on the salty side." An understatement if I've ever heard one!


----------



## Two Knots

Yup, that’s an understatement in itself, as I’ve been know to overstate situations.  
I like to think of it as being enthusiastic.


----------



## Nut'n'Done

I have never tried spam from the can.
Probably because my parents would make us kids sandwiches out of something called KliK back in the day.
Came in a can with a key to open it up.
I liked opening it up with the key when I was a kid but could barely get my sandwich down at lunch.


----------



## Two Knots

It was probably a Spam Knock-off.


----------



## Fix'n it

very well could be. no way in hell i would eat either not well done.


----------



## Nut'n'Done

That's the Klik I so hate to remember haha. I don't think I could ever eat that stuff again.
The key was stuck on the bottom to open that stuff up.
I can almost taste it just looking at the can.


----------



## Fix'n it

Nut'n'Done said:


> That's the stuff. I don't think I could ever eat that stuff again.


 i have never tried it unfried, and i dare not try. but fried to a dark brown = Yummm. but, it is on the rich side, so i can't eat a lot or to often.


----------



## Nut'n'Done

We just had it cut straight out of the can with mustard on the sandwich.
Oh, I got into trouble at school when I didn't want to eat my sandwiches at lunch.
Happy those days are behind me.
The things we remember...


----------



## Two Knots

Nut'n'Done said:


> I have never tried spam from the can.
> Probably because my parents would make us kids sandwiches out of something called KliK back in the day.
> Came in a can with a key to open it up.
> I liked opening it up with the key when I was a kid but could barely get my sandwich down at lunch.


You mean it was right out of the can? not fried…you must have suffered
some childhood trauma over that sandwich!


----------



## wooleybooger

Spam is OK right out of the can but definitely needs help. Good on pizza paired with pineapple chunks and such.


----------



## Nik333

*Nutrition of Spam*

Calories: 174.
Protein: 7 grams.
Carbs: 2 grams.
Fat: 15 grams.
Sodium: 32% of the Reference Daily Intake (RDI)
Just FYI, 135 calories are from fat. 78% of a SPAM slice is fat.
1gm of fat is 9 cal. 1 gm of carb or prot is 4 cal.

You make your own decision. No comments from my peanut gallery.


----------



## J. V.

I like this stuff fried till the edges are crisp.


----------



## Nik333

J. V. said:


> I like this stuff fried till the edges are crisp.
> View attachment 675538


How is it different than SPAM?

I came across this -









‘It's flavourful as hell’: welcome to Hawaii’s annual Spam festival


In Britain it’s a joke. In Hawaii it’s a delicacy. Why does the luncheon meat have such a cult following?




www.theguardian.com





I don't think it's Hawaiians' favorite food. I would think fresh fish is, but, that's harder to track when they fish for it..


----------



## Fix'n it

i just bought a can of Great Value Spam, $1 less. will it be better or not =we will find out soon.


----------



## huesmann

Is it really any worse for you than cured bacon?


----------



## Fix'n it

i make a SPAM and egg sandwich for lunch, good. i made the spam a bit too thin. i am about to make another one now, the spam will be thicker.


----------



## Fix'n it

just had the 2nd, with a lil thicker spam, not thick enough but still good.


----------



## Nik333

huesmann said:


> Is it really any worse for you than cured bacon?


Depends on your bacon. Probably higher fat in SPAM. Less Nitrates?. Sodium? What brand do you eat?
That NFL coach just died of heart disease.

If I'm going to have mostly fat, I'd rather have melted butter.😄 Fried chicken. Roasted pork skins.


----------



## huesmann

Serving sizes equalized for slices of bacon vs. Spam:















You do get more protein from bacon, but bacon has more sodium, calories, and fat, so...


----------



## Nik333

huesmann said:


> Serving sizes equalized for slices of bacon vs. Spam:
> 
> You do get more protein from bacon, but bacon has more sodium, calories, and fat, so...


Very good huesmann! 😄
That's a lot more protein. If you're working and need the protein, it might matter.

To really compare, you'd have to measure the grease that comes off after you're done cooking & subtract it.
That sodium is horrendous! I used to rinse the bacon, before cooking, then dry with paper towels. It took a lot of the salt off.

I found out that expensive Wendy's will sell you bacon to add to your sandwich for only $1.00.

I don't know, bacon vs SPAM? I don't like the idea of meat from many animals in one slice.😔


----------

